# ecn-2 processing



## omalley (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone have experience processing ecn-2 in the darkroom, and if so, is it much more difficult than c-41?


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

Isn't ECN2 is an equivilent to the C41 process, but for developing colour movie film rather than stills? Perhaps the Darkroom bit of the forum might be able to help more.

Rob


----------



## DoubleExposureLtd (Mar 12, 2011)

ECN-2 differs SIGNIFICANTLY from C-41.  

ECN-2 starts with a prebath (chemical process Kodak PB-2) which physically removes rem-jet backing after the solution softens it.  Either a spray or a physical scrubber are used.

The ECN-2 developer is specified as 3:00 (180 seconds) at 106°F (41.1°C).  It uses Color Developing Agent 3 (CD-3).


Meanwhile C-41 uses a completely different developer (using CD-2) at 100°F (37.8°C) 3:15 (195 seconds).



As far as secondaries are concerned (bleach, fixer, stabilzer) there are differences, but C-41 and ECN-2 2ndaries are completely interchangeable, might be slight tweaks in the process commercially, but using one shot, and as they're all develop to completion, I'd just up the times 10% if flip-flopping, and they'll be perfectly fine archival negatives after that.

C-41 2ndaries are probably of a higher quality.  They are definitely more expensive.  ECN-2 2ndaries are cheaper, per unit volume, but tend to be available at a MINIMUM size of 100-L.  This precludes the casual user from obtaining them unless they are friends with a motion picture lab.


One can also mix ECN-2 developer according to Kodak PDF instructinos, but even there the chemical list is lengthy and the components expensive.


----------

